# Glory B Wildhaus's new agility video.



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Here ya go, she's my good girl!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Looks like she is coming along nicely!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the update MRL!!!

Glory is definitely a favorite of mine! I love watching her (and you) work! I wish I had someone to video Stark and I.. wait on the other hand.. maybe not.. lol.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Thanks for the update MRL!!!
> 
> Glory is definitely a favorite of mine! I love watching her (and you) work! I wish I had someone to video Stark and I.. wait on the other hand.. maybe not.. lol.


Just take a camera and pass it off to a classmate when you are on course! It's so much fun to 'see' everything. I'm NOT looking for perfect (clearly :wild: ) but attitude is much easier for me to see with Glory on the video than when I'm out there. Also good for me to see ME and make sure I'm having fun and not stressing out the dogs!


----------



## MaximusMom (Oct 27, 2002)

Your not doing running contacts Maggie? But those precious seconds, and yes I started playing with them but have rethunk the whole now I can't beat aspect thing and started retraining Sierra to hold the Dog Walk and A Frame of course the Teeter was always a stick it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

MaximusMom said:


> Your not doing running contacts Maggie? But those precious seconds, ......


NO WAY! It's funny cause there is another GSD runs in my area and in standard she usually beats our course time cause of running contacts. But she also has had 'perfect' runs NQ cause of either real missed contacts or the judge THINKS the contact was strided over. Bretta has too much 'whoohoo' in her for me to having running contacts. Along with the fact many courses are now being set up so a pause at the bottom of a contact allows us to re-connect and head for the next proper obstacle.

Along with the fact for good running contacts you really need to train them alot, and that's just not going to happen in my busy life.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Glory B looks great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice video


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

She is looking fantastic!


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

I loved this! Thank you for posting! More, more!!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your pup's video! I have a close in age puppy that is also doing agility 

I have a couple questions, because I'm always interested in hearing how other people do things. It seems that you are stopping for treat rewards a lot and are working on precision. Do you get the precision than train for speed? Or do you find the speed increases naturally?


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing... shes looking great


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I was told by my trainer that "speed will come" and that if we have the "dance steps down" then we can work on speed later.


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

She is so beautiful and so attentive! Congrats on an amazing girl!


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

she is coming along nicely Jen.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

AgileGSD said:


> I have a couple questions, because I'm always interested in hearing how other people do things. It seems that you are stopping for treat rewards a lot and are working on precision. *Do you get the precision than train for speed? Or do you find the speed increases naturally*?


That's a great question because speed DOES matter. 

Right now, cause Glory is mentally pretty young and still growing so learning her physical skills in this, she doesn't have the crazy drive to do tons of obstacles with lots of 'complicated' (for her  ) handling in the mix. To keep her attention and focus, and willingness to interact and go on, I'm really using alot of rewards initially (like the first time we did the course) and then trying to lessen the treats and increase the speed/fun for the next repetition. 

Frankly, we just started sequencing a month or so ago, and that was straight line stuff (so easy). What with her growth plates probably not closed back then, we need to make sure not to over do it with too much jumping, or accidentally falling off equipment, or causing any weird fear issues to come up. 

So while we have been in class for a year (wow!) the vast majority of that was flat handling stuff, and single safe obstacle learning. So 'agility' to her wasn't a bunch of equipment linked together. Instead it was the aframe contact with tons of clicks an treats............. then the tunnel, both directions, with treats tossed each time................... then single jump work for body awareness and for her to learn to lift up her rear, with tons of clicks/treats. 

We are now working on replacing the continuous treats with treats every 3 or 4 obstacles while replacing them with the fun of fast and running with me! And getting the tug toy in there but that makes a big break in the action.

I try to keep in mind my other dogs I never even started agility training until they were a year old (or older) so I have to be patient with my mere 15 month old Glory B!


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

If the dog has natural speed it will come even if you stop and treat a lot. I started Kahlua like jenn is doing - treated all the time and didn't do sequences until she was about the same age. I had no idea how much speed she had back then because she was never in a situation to show it to me. 
Even now I stop her and treat in training occasionally and in our classes we still break down all training into short sequences then run the whole course if we have time. 
What I did find was that when we started putting things together and she got her speed up, she started missing contacts or just not holding them as long so I will also go back and treat for good ones.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Whimsy is my first puppy that I have done foundation training specifically for agility and it makes a huge difference! I just go about the obstacle training a bit differently so was curious about building speed with this method. I look forward to seeing more videos of Glory


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm not thinking Glory is going to have the same crazy drive that Pat's (mygsds) Kahlua has. She appears to be more of a thinker than a doer..... Not really one to tear around the room going WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE and taking equipment as she goes. But that's a difference in her genetics and drives and she's always been less of a crazy girl than even my Bretta Lee.

It will be very interesting how she matures so you'll be seeing it the same as me!


----------

